# Strawberry is GOOD to GO!!



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Fished the Berry this morning with Jacksonman and scientificangler. The whole lake is capped and we found 4-5 inches everywhere. Some really bad slushy spots but not too bad overall. We started out at the marina. 








Out towards the narrows.








Fishing was ok there.















Fished Chicken Creek after, lots of snow over there. It was a great adventure getting there. :lol: :lol: 
















Pretty slow there but we did get a few.








It was a beautiful day to be out. 29* when we left so the ice should be putting on some strength and be good for machines soon enough.


----------



## fishingwaters (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the report, sounds like it will be the popular spot this weekend.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sure it will. I'll be there.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks man! I've been waitind for a good recent report on the Berry. Congrats on the good trip.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

WAHOOOO> The ice is on. Gonna be the begining of many trips this year. Good to see that East chicken Creek is fishing well :lol:


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

That was a fun trip but I dont remember ever having to work so hard for fish at the berry during early ice. Beware that there is tons of slush on Chicken Creek East. The best ice was by the marina. They are also not plowing to CCE where my buddy managed to get his SUV stuck all for very slow fishing. Should have stayed at the marina/strawberry bay. Hopefully they plow it soon.


----------



## 51 deer (Oct 10, 2009)

hey jacksonman do you still have to pay for a day pass to get into the marina? if so how much is it? and thanks for the report i was hoping for some ice, either way i was heading up sat.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I'm sure it will. I'll be there.


Finals are done!!! and I plan to be at the Berry Sat and Sun!!! see you all there :mrgreen:


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report!!!! I dont know if my 4 year old can hoof it down to the lake, seems like the snows pretty deep.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

OH BTW! Did those cutts put up a fight?


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Thank you sooo much, I have been waiting for this report for what seems like an eternity!!! 
I'll be up in Badger bay on Saturday. YES!!!!


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

1morecast said:


> OH BTW! Did those cutts put up a fight?


Silly 1morecast. Everybody knows strawberry cutts don't fight! :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

HJB said:


> Thank you sooo much, I have been waiting for this report for what seems like an eternity!!!
> I'll be up in Badger bay on Saturday. YES!!!!


Remember, you heard it here first. :wink: Badger is gtg. Fished it for a bit yesterday.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish. I need to get up there more this year.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great report Nortah. I want to go right now. Possibly by the weekend, if not then I will join the masses right after Christmas.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the great post Nor-tah...Keep em comming.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Nor-Tah, sweet report. I'm stoked for ice fishing. Did you see anyone out there with snowmobiles?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man I wish I was a banker so I didn't have to work ever, and could afford to fish everyday. :roll: Jerk.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Man I wish I was a banker so I didn't have to work ever, and could afford to fish everyday. :roll: Jerk.


Makes it hard to compete with a guy who has stellar skills, and can get out fishing 3x as much as you. We need to get lucky and get a big one to win this thing fixed.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Man I wish I was a banker so I didn't have to work ever, and could afford to fish everyday. :roll: Jerk.





orvis1 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Man I wish I was a banker so I didn't have to work ever, and could afford to fish everyday. :roll: Jerk.
> ...


You guy's are just too kind....that's nothing, compared to what I've been calling him !! :|


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> We need to get lucky and get a big one to win this thing fixed.


Yeah! Either that or we could just Tanya Harding his as$!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Man I wish I was a banker so I didn't have to work ever, and could afford to fish everyday. :roll: Jerk.
> ...


If that is the life of a banker, I want to find out what my title is! That fellar should have about a 5lb handicap against him for all of the time on his hand! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought I fished a lot but Kyle has me beat. That is with myself going twoce a week and he drives all over to BC, Mill Meadow and Chesterfield. It is OK. Grad school and a bay are on the way. Let the man enjoy it while he can and the rest of us will have to show him how we are more efficient with our fishing time! :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hows about we get back to the topic at hand which is Strawberry ice? :lol: :lol: :lol: Yer all just :mrgreen: with envy. 8)

J-man, I got 100 inches on you and you got a baby coming in two months... Im not worried... :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> J-man,* I got 100 inches on you * and you got a baby coming in two months... Im not worried... :lol: :lol:


That sounds kind of weird.....this is a fishing forum Nor-tah !!!! :|


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha, its for the Gut pile derby that youre part of... So strawberry was SLOW for us this morning!!! I got 3 and my wife got 1. It was -5 up there and warmed to 15 when we left at 11. Ice is doing awesome now. At least 6 inches... my favorite spots will soon be ready for machines!!!


----------

